
Another look at two Linux KASLR patches - ottery
https://www.kryptoslogic.com/blog/2020/03/another-look-at-two-linux-kaslr-patches/
======
saagarjha
Lacking sufficient cryptoanalysis domain knowledge to comment on the security
of the PRNG, I'm still curious what the status on this was:

> A recent patchset proposed for the Linux KASLR randomizes not only the
> kernel base address, but also reorders every function at boot time.

(I assume this just puts each function in its own section and reorders them at
boot?)

